# Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H



## Madfurion (28. Juli 2015)

*Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem PC das Gigabyte Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H verbaut und daran 2 PWM Lüfter angeschlossen. 
Zur Zeit lasse ich die Lüfter per Bios steuern, mein Lüfter hinten läuft dabei laut Bios auf full speed (1050RPM) und der Lüfter am Boden auf manuell mit 2,5PWM Wert/Grad. An der Front meines PC Sitzen noch 2 Lüfter die auf 7V laufen.

Als ich mir das ganze angesehen und darüber nachgedacht habe sind mir 2 Fragen in den Kopf gekommen:

1: Ist es möglich mit dem Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H die PWM Lüfter auch per SpeedFan zu steuern? Wenn ja welche Einstellungen im Bios muss ich dafür wählen sodass ich mir eine Lüfterkurve machen kann? Vielleicht hat jemand ja das gleiche Board und kann seine Erfahrungen mit mir teilen.

2: Da ich 3 einsaugende und 1 ausblasenden Lüfter eingebaut habe, habe ich mich gefragt ob der ausblasende Lüfter sich schneller drehen muss als die anderen 3 damit kein Wärmestau entsteht.



LG Niklas


----------



## KnSN (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Gruß Madfurion. 

Tja, dies wirst Du wohl oder übel selbst austesten müssen, ob der ITE-IT8620E-Chip diese Option bietet. 

Eine Konfiguration im BIOS braucht 's dafür nicht und es gibt keine: 
SpeedFan steuert den Controller direkt an, nachdem er von der Automatik des Hardware oder Intelligent Thermal Control entzogen worden ist und auf die manuelle Steuerung durch SpeedFan geändert worden ist. 

Grundsätzlich sind die Super I/O Controller von ITE Technology Inc. und auch Fintek Industry Co., Ltd. Plunder. 

Schon probiert? 
Lüfter regeln mit Speedfan: Anleitung im PCGHX-Forum


----------



## Madfurion (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Ja nach der Anleitung bin ich schon vorgegangen aber egal was ich einstelle die Lüfter drehen sich nicht nach der Kurve sondern nach dem Bios. Wahrscheinlich wird es dann wirklich an dem Controller liegen  Naja ein Versuch war es wert. Es ist im Moment auch nicht so dass ich unzufrieden mit den Temparaturen bin, wollte nur wissen woran das liegen kann.


----------



## KnSN (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Ja, die ITE-Chips sind Unnütz - kann ich nicht anders sagen. 
Ich scheue sie und rate genau deswegen von den GIGABYTE-Platinen ab, insofern es dem Käufer nicht von Wichtigkeit ist, weil eine externe Lösung zum Einsatz kommt. 
Von der Leistungsfähigkeit her liebe ich die GIGABYTE-Platinen, insbesondere die Grafikkarten mit ihrem WindForce-Kühlkonzept, was ich stets bevorzuge, aber dass solche Mist-Chips verbaut werden, auch auf den teuren Modellen, die eigentlich nur etwas auf Low-Budget-Platinen zu suchen haben - unbegreiflich!


----------



## Madfurion (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Was würde eigentlich passieren wenn ich den hinteren Gehäuselüfter an CPU Opt  anschließe? 
Drehen sich dann CPU Fan und CPU Opt gleich schnell und abhängig von der CPU Temp?


----------



## KnSN (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Kurz und knapp: Ja!


----------



## LeGrew (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Hab das selbe mainboard und auch alle lüfter per speedfan gesteuert. Hast du speedfan mal in die aufgabenplanung von windows mit erhöhten rechten eingetragen?


----------



## Madfurion (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Noch nicht, werde ich aber definitiv versuchen! Bin jetzt zwar 4 Wochen von meinem PC weg aber danach probier ich das aus!


----------



## LeGrew (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Eventuell kannst du auch noch versuchen bei Speedfan unter "Configure<Reiter Advanced<Chip IT8620E at $A30 on ISA" den PWM 1-3 mode jeweils auf "Software controlled" und "PWM 4 und 5 Enable" auf "YES" stellen. Unten rechts dann bei allen noch Häkchen auf "remember it".


----------



## Madfurion (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Ok werde ich machen! Hat das vielleicht auch irgendwas mit der UEFI Version zu tun oder ist die egal?


----------



## LeGrew (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Denke ich ist egal.


----------



## KnSN (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

@LeGrew & @Madfurion. 

Hängt mal einen CPU-Z-Screenshot vom Reiter _Mainboard_ zu eurem _Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H_ an! 
Wenn die Firmware und auch der Super I/O Controller identisch sind, dann besteht Hoffnung, insofern diese Revision 1.0 nicht die einzige ist: 
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4962#ov


----------



## LeGrew (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

et voilà


----------



## KnSN (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Thanks. 

Nach Wunsch kann man sich auch an den Alfredo Milani persönlich wenden, der schon für so manchen die Ausnahme gemacht hat, das Assembling so umzuschreiben, dass auch bestimmte ITCs von ITE unterstützt werden. 
Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass SpeedFan nur mit HTCs umgehen kann, was die meisten User gewiss von Nuvoton kennen, in Sonderfällen auch ITCs von ITE. 
Bzgl. den ITCs von Fintek bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## LeGrew (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Also hier schreibt er, dass der IT8620E grundsätzliche erstmal unterstützt wird: http://www.almico.com/sfarticle.php?id=6


----------



## KnSN (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Dann muss es funktionieren, so wie Du es schon bestätigt hast. 
Geht das bloß mit PWM 4 und 5, oder wie schaut das mit PWM 1, 2 und 3 aus? 

Definitiv nicht unterstützt wird der ITE IT8720F.


----------



## LeGrew (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Ich kann eigentlich alles regeln. Jedoch habe ich nur PWM1,4 und 5 angeschlossen.

Edit: Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter zwischen 2 Anschlüssen variiert. Zum Beispiel war der Silent Wing hinten bei z.B. 75% schneller als der Silent Wing vorne bei 75%. Habe das ganz dann durch ein PWM Y Kabel gelöst.


----------



## KnSN (2. August 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H*

Ja, das ist auch nachvollziehbar. 
Der Unterschied zwischen ITC und HTC ist, dass die ITC-Methodik die Spannung adäquat zur Feldstärke mit dem anliegenden Widerstand assimiliert, demzufolge variiert die Stromstärke des Transistors in der Verhältnismäßigkeit zur ferromagnetischen Aggregation des Lüfters. 
Der Vorteil von der ITC-Methodik ist, dass bei Verbund von mehreren Lüftern der Transistor vor der Übersteuerung geschützt ist, denn die Spannung verringert sich im Verhältnis zum anliegenden Widerstand; bei der HTC-Methodik ist es keine Seltenheit, dass der Transistor beschädigt wird, weil der Transistor mit zunehmender Masse die Spannung konstant aufrechterhält, wodurch der Schwingkreis abfällt und die Stromstärke sinkt, weil die Eigenmasse des Transistors wächst. 
Die Äquivalenz von Energie und Masse ist lupenreine Didaktik gemäß dem Standardmodell der Allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie Albert Einsteins, woran es nicht viel zu rütteln gibt. 
Der weitere Vorteil von ITC soll sein, dass die von den Dioden ermittelte Curie-Temperatur in der Verhältnismäßigkeit zur Masse der ferromagnetischen Feldstärke aufgerechnet werden kann, was sich oftmals als surreal herausstellt, denn gerade die ITC-Einheiten geben den falschesten Wert überhaupt aus. 
Die HTC-Methodik gestattet es, dass die Feldstärke in der Verhältnismäßigkeit zur anliegenden Masse wächst, was dazu führt, dass den Lüftern eine größere Leistung zukommen lässt, jedoch bei dem Verbund von mehreren Lüftern dazu führt, dass der Transistor aufgrund seiner starren Trägheit die Schwingung nicht abfedern kann und Schaden nimmt. 
Weswegen die Steuerung zwischen ITC und HTC so verschieden komplex ausfällt kann ich nicht erklären, denn von der technischen Funktionsweise her basieren diese beiden Methoden auf die Digitalschaltung (Digital Phase Control).


----------

